# Quick question about serving sizes requires just a quick answer



## MatthewO (May 20, 2003)

I want to start measuring my food, so i bought a $30 10 kg scale today.

My problem is this, the serving sizes dont match up!  Or at least, i am missing something hugely obvious or there is some conversion i need to do.

Culprit: Rice

Nutrition Information:

Per 30 g serving or 125 ml (1/2 cup or 4 oz to imperial people)

So i measure out 125 ml of rice.  Only problem...when i pour it onto the scale, it weighs 100 grams!!!

Now im guessing that for some odd reason 30 grams is dry weight, and 125 ml cooked is what it fills up in a cup after its been cooked.  

This creates a major problem though.  Much of my chicken and meat info comes from fitday.com, and it lists its calorie info by 1 cup measurements.  So am i supposed to then just stuff my cooked food into a cup to see if it fits?  I want to be able to dry measure what i cook to figure out my caloric intake...not stuff it into a pyrex measuring cup.    

As you can see, due to the different densities of food, you cannot just haphazardly substitute volume for weight.  Yet if fitday uses volume to figure out calories, how am i supposed to convert this so i can weigh my food?

(you can check this yourself, they list a cup of spaghetti as having 170 calories which is 8 oz....but 8 oz (or 224 g) measured in spaghetti from the nutrition info is around 900 calories (at the listed 85g dry per 315 calories listing) So i can assume that fitday means a cup of spaghetti by cooked volume.  Any solutions of how you experts deal with this?

Matthew


----------

